# Changing shock/struts unexpected side effect



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I recently had my shock/struts replaced at @70K. Something I noticed besides the improved ride and handling: My MPG seems to be up? I have a 2012 Eco with now 82K on the clock and even while using 89 octane fuel instead of 93 it seems to be improved by a few MPG. I only mention this because I also replaced my son's shock/struts on his 2005 Chevy Classic and his car is exhibiting the same behavior. His MPG is up a few MPG also. I know this because I put gas in both cars and track via Fuelly. Does this change create less engine resistance or otherwise. I thought I read someone else experienced the same but I never researched and thought it an interesting observation.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

More wheel contact with the road will translate to less effort required to go a given distance. More efficient transportation of energy to the pavement is my theory.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Less energy is being converted from horizontal motion to vertical motion. This translates into move efficient travel. I may have to look into this this spring/summer as I'll be hitting 100K miles before Lordstown this year.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is therre an EHH button around here ?

Patman did you have a wheel alignment after the install of shocks and struts ?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Is there an EHH button around here ?
> 
> Patman did you have a wheel alignment after the install of shocks and struts ?


Yes it was part of the package the garage that did the work included the 4 wheel alignment. That also is one of those maintenance items most over look bc they get used to how the car drives. So there may be several factors involved in this observation that I overlooked? None the less there are definite improvements in the way the car drives/performs! Whatever the overall reasom may be.


----------

